# DRI and Cabo



## post-it (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm thinking Cabo.  If I stayed within the Diamond inventory, which resort would any of you recommend?


----------



## drguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Their newest resort is Cabo Azul, which they piked up when purchasing Monarch Grand Vacations earlier this year.  It is still under construction and will be for a few more years, but no noticeable noise.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 13, 2012)

drguy said:


> Their newest resort is Cabo Azul, which they piked up when purchasing Monarch Grand Vacations earlier this year.  It is still under construction and will be for a few more years, but no noticeable noise.


I was told a few years ago that the exterior construction was done but the rooms might not be finished and furnished for awhile. so no construction noise.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

post-it said:


> I'm thinking Cabo.  If I stayed within the Diamond inventory, which resort would any of you recommend?


I own at Cabo villas beach resort a diamond aff. In fact I am going in 4 days can't wait . Get a unit in the bay view suites building 3 years old


----------



## Lets Get Going (Dec 25, 2012)

*Cabo Azul*

We own at Cabo Azul through MGV.  We stayed at the resort in 2009 in the 3 bedroom penthouse and it was PHENOMINAL!  The swimming pools are gorgeous, restaurants are excellent, small convenience store/shopette was really well stocked.  We didn't see any noticable construction going on as far as rooms were concerned.  However, they were still working on the lobby/registration area which is no big deal unless you spend your time in the lobby .

Check out the resort reviews on TUG.  You won't be disappointed with this property no matter what size unit you reserve.


----------

